# Torque specs for 1.8



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

*Torque specs for 1995 1.8 8v hydro*









Flywheel bolts - 60nm + 90 degrees
Exhaust maifold tp cylinder head - use new bolts - 25nm

_Modified by fourie_marius at 7:17 PM 8-27-2008_


_Modified by fourie_marius at 8:47 AM 9-7-2008_


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

ttt


----------



## supershqipa (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Torque specs for 1995 1.8 8v hydro (fourie_marius)*

Does this appy to solid lifter motors?


----------

